# Vergebe 2 Rising Thunder Alpha Codes



## Fexzz (8. August 2015)

Hey, hab soeben zwei weitere Alpha Codes für das PC Exklusive Fighting Game "Rising Thunder" bekommen und dachte ich vergeb die hier.

Das Spiel befindet sich noch in der frühen Alpha - es ist durchaus spielbar, hat aber noch seine Ecken und Kanten. Von daher würde ich mich freuen wenn sich nur Leute den Code schnappen, die auch wirklich vorhaben das Spiel zu spielen und auch generelles Interesse am Genre haben - danke!

Hier die Codes:

828WN-LWU90-MUP93-1IXZB-T2WRM
02UV0-QE7WE-IHQ50-MBIW8-VYGR4


MFG

Fexzz


----------



## Kusanar (11. August 2015)

Beide schon seit mindestens 18:00 weg (und ja, ich weiß ich war spät dran  ). Schade dass sich keiner von den  beiden hier gemeldet hat um mal zu sagen "So, Key X von X ist jetzt weg.  Dankeschön!"


----------

